# Fog residue??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do ALL fogs leave a residue??

I saw a home show (This Old House)where they wanted to check how airtight the house was, and where air was leaking out ..so they filled the entire house with "theatrical fog" (as they called it....what were they going to do, use REAL fog??) and then put a high velocity fan in the sealed doorway to create positive pressure & push the fog out. You could literally see the fog shooting out of unnoticed holes under the eaves, etc. 
I initially thought this was a great idea & I should do this to my own house, but: I always thought fog leaves an oily residue??


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I know the show you are talking about. They didn't use a great deal of fog and they pushed it out fairly quickly. Fog will leave a residue but it would take much more fog over a longer period of time to really make a mess.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with R.Lamb...I think it would take a lot of fog to leave a residue. Some foggers create a dryer fog than others. I still don't fog inside my house though. 

I have seen better methods other than fogging your entire house. One way for checking air leaks around doors, electrical outlets and switches is the following but I have not done this myself. Create a vacuum in the house with all outside doors and windows closed except for one window with a fan in it blowing out. Now, walk around with a cigarette lighter and pass the flame in front of all window and door jams and see if the flame blows around due to a draft. You can do this around light switches and outlets. If there is air coming through you will know where to add weather stripping. They make insulation that fits behind switch and outlet plates. I've installed them in my house and you can regularly find it in any home improvement store.

Another way instead of using a fan is wait for a windy day and close up the entire house and try the lighter method to check for drafts. I have done it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've used a lit incense stick too...I think our house is just SO drafty, it's hard to tell where it's all coming from....

thanks for the fog info.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dry ice fog would technically not leave a residue. Those water / ultrasonic vaporizers don't leave much...at least if you use distilled water. Tap water can leave a white dust containing the minerals which were originally in the water. But I think any 'juice' based fog will leave some residue. Though as you suspect, one use probably won't leave much. It would somewhat be the effect of smoking a cigarette one time in the house vs an old crusty dive bar with a layer of tar on the walls.


----------

